# What every prepper must have!



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Believe this is on the top 37 list, isn't it?


----------



## mrsliberty (Nov 9, 2010)

Boomy said:


> Believe this is on the top 37 list, isn't it?


What is this? 
And what if I can't afford the top 37 list book? I'm waiting for my copy of Proverty Prepping by S. Gregersen to get here.
Thanks


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

You really should find time to learn how to dehydrate water yourself.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Turn it around so I can see the ingredients list. I bet they are using Chinese manufactured imitation water instead of real home grown American water.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You will find it on the grocery shelf next to the cans of Fish A$$holes.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Davarm said:


> You will find it on the grocery shelf next to the cans of Fish A$$holes.


Hey, dont knock them until youve tried them. Very tasty fried in heavy batter.
I tried dehydrating water once, I'm not sure what went wrong, it just disappeared.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

You need to start with more water than you think. As I recall it was 5 gallons of water needed to make one pint of dehydrated water, something like that. You lose a lot of it in the dehydration process.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Hey, dont knock them until youve tried them. Very tasty fried in heavy batter.


I went looking for canned fish A$$holes and found a bonus.....


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I tried home water dehydration , but it started raining in my kitchen .


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Boomy said:


> Believe this is on the top 37 list, isn't it?


K..I think I'll go suck off my shotgun now.


----------

